# Bunny Braggin' :)



## HereComesTheSun (Jan 14, 2013)

So, my fiance & I live in a painfully tiny apartment. Although, if I'm being completely honest, it's probably my favorite apartment yet. Regardless, not the type of housing fit for livestock. 

Instead, we have a Dutch rabbit, Loki. Loki's about three years, I'd wager. We got him from a rescuer who found him on Craigslist. He had been living the entire first year of his life in a cage barely big enough for him to turn around in, sitting in a bathtub. The previous owner also had several large dogs that were always trying to get at him and that's why she was looking to sell him for $10. 

So, now Loki is a full fledged house(apartment) bunny. He has run of the entire building and is absolutely entertaining and lovey.

My fiance is absolutely head over heels for this bunny. He is also appalled and horrified at the knowledge that one day I want to raise meat rabbits :yum:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cute bunny!


----------



## HereComesTheSun (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks! He's trouble


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

He is so cute!!! We used to have a huge floppy eared house bunny named Elvis. They make wonderful pets!!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

How gorgeous! I like rabbits but I never connected with them well. I had one that lived outside but died (not sure how??) 
Just wondering how keeping it inside works. Can they be toilet trained? Do they chew furniture?


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

They are easily litter box trained and mine never chewed on the furniture. =)


----------



## HereComesTheSun (Jan 14, 2013)

PiccoloGoat said:


> How gorgeous! I like rabbits but I never connected with them well. I had one that lived outside but died (not sure how??)
> Just wondering how keeping it inside works. Can they be toilet trained? Do they chew furniture?


As a pet, I think keeping rabbits indoors is much for fulfilling. Their personalities really shine and they're social animals, so if you don't have two bonded bunnies they'll be a lot happier with you. He follows us around the house and is a total lap bunny for cuddles when we're on the couch 

He's completely liter box trained, just like a cat. Bunnies are so easy to liter train because they natural "go" in a preferred location, usually a corner. So, for most rabbits, it's just a matter of putting a literbox where they decide to go at.

As for chewing, i's mainly an individual bunny thing on how much they chew/what they chew. A lot of rabbits will destroy your house if you don't properly bunny-proof. They tend to like wires and furniture legs  Loki's been easy though - I don't know if it's because he has enough toys to supply an army of house bunnies, but he's never really chewed on anything like that. We have the wire's taped up, some people choose to encase them in PVC piping.

In the beginning, he did dig at the carpet - and bunnies love to dig - but we corrected him several times and he hasn't done it since. He's also clicker trained for several commands. And he gets along great with the cat (when he's not trying to mount her :S).


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

He's a beauty! I love bunnies.


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

We have two male bunnies one is 6 years and the other not even a year old yet. I was told that males can't be kept together because they will get aggressive towards each other and prefer to live alone. We have them in separate cages right next to each other. I would rather have them in a cage together if what I heard is wrong.
Anyone else know about this??


----------



## neubunny (Nov 7, 2012)

Fixed males usually get along fine. Unfixed only if they started off together as babies (usually brothers). Incidentally, does tend to be even more territorial than bucks -- they sometimes get along OK in 'neutral territory' but they each have to have their own 'den' to retreat to rather than sharing a cage.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Naughty bunny, LOL, but so cute


----------

